

Null-aware operators and generalized tear-offs in Dart - daw___
http://news.dartlang.org/2015/06/null-aware-operators-and-generalized.html

======
marvel_boy
Newbie here. The "?" operator is the same used in Swift?. any difference?

~~~
mezoni
Difference in that the: Swift lives and develops. Dart is trying to survive.

All that developers rejected not so long ago (as inadmissible), now they are
trying to use for survival (calling them as a new and fresh ideas).

Survival is when the developers throw overboard everything unnecessary (Chrome
Dart VM, Dart Editor, Web Platform) and grasping at all that falls under the
arm (old new ideas).

